# Lost dreamie comfort zone



## Dry-ice-bat (May 21, 2015)

this is a thread for people to share experinces with losing a dreamie, that was Very high on their want list, or just very loved.
This has happened to me twice. 
First, i TT too far to get gracies shop in, and lost stitches, not the bigest blow for me, becaise it made my sister very happy, as it was her 1#.
But... I was TT to get the card set, and i thought i was safe, and went foward a day.
I wasent safe. 
I was crying, issabelle let me know *sob* marshal was... Moving.
Marshal is my 3#, i was very upset, thank arceus my freind took him in, and offered him back if i ever manged to cycle 16.
Whats your story?


----------



## Angelmarina (May 21, 2015)

I went AWOL for a long time because I'm in college and I spent a few months in panic to turn on my game for fear of losing one of my dreamies. When I turned on my game Goldie was gone. ;_;  She was in the perfect place in town, right next to Del. I miss her. :0

She was also my #3 because I really love dogs and I could never have one as a child...


----------



## kylew132 (May 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry and I hope it gets better. No person should have to endure this. I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Liseli (May 21, 2015)

I kept time travelling to kick Flurry and ended up kicking Zucker. And I just recently lost Blanche due to harvesting hybrids and tting for them. Ugh.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 21, 2015)

My first AC:NL town had Ed as the first villager who moved in.  I deleted that town because I didn't like the placement of my mayor's house.  I haven't gotten Ed since. =(


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 22, 2015)

Bump~~


----------



## Smile Dog (May 22, 2015)

I stopped playing for 5 months and lost Benjamin... I was devastated and I knew I wouldn't be able to cycle 16 villagers so I chose a different "dreamie." Unfortunately I haven't updated my signature though.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 22, 2015)

Smile Dog said:


> I stopped playing for 5 months and lost Benjamin... I was devastated and I knew I wouldn't be able to cycle 16 villagers so I chose a different "dreamie." Unfortunately I haven't updated my signature though.



Thats what i did too, i updated mine yesterday, but im hopfuly making a better one.


----------



## Ste (May 22, 2015)

I didn't play for a couple months and I lost Chester =(
He's back on my dreamie list and I hope to get him soon =D


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 22, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 22, 2015)

In my first ACNL town, I didn't TT back after a hiatus and ended up losing Clay. I adored him, and knowing that he was gone forever... It hurt. It didn't help that it was 1am, and that music... It made things all the more depressing.


----------



## allykitty (May 22, 2015)

Aww -hugs- I'm sorry! Your squirrel town is cute!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 22, 2015)

Thanks, Ally! I've always loved the squirrel villagers, so it's nice to make a town full of them. Hopefully the same scenario doesn't happen here!


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 23, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 23, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> In my first ACNL town, I didn't TT back after a hiatus and ended up losing Clay. I adored him, and knowing that he was gone forever... It hurt. It didn't help that it was 1am, and that music... It made things all the more depressing.



aw cheese, that's so sad. >: I hecked up and lost Dotty... and I broke down crying. I couldn't imagine losing Clay. ;__;


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 23, 2015)

Bon Bonne said:


> aw cheese, that's so sad. >: I hecked up and lost Dotty... and I broke down crying. I couldn't imagine losing Clay. ;__;



It always stings to lose a villager you love... I was just relieved, though, that i wasn't Kyle I lost.


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

I had Fauna camping in my town, and when I asked her to move in -- she did.

However, it was my first town and TT messed it up for me, so I decided to reset. I had to lost all of my villagers.  It was a shame; especially since Fauna is tier one, ugh.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 23, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## spiffys (May 23, 2015)

i also miss goldie! she was so important to me, and the very first villager i ever cared about. she had been there since day one of my wild world cartridge and i would talk to her every day. she reminded me of my golden retriever from nintendogs (who i had also stupidly given away). little baby me felt like she was truly my best friend. i talked to her every day.

after about a year or so i just stopped playing and found that she moved away. i didn't even get a chance to see her in boxes to convince her to stay... she was gone. 

that's why i'm questing her on ACNL!


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 23, 2015)

spiffys said:


> i also miss goldie! she was so important to me, and the very first villager i ever cared about. she had been there since day one of my wild world cartridge and i would talk to her every day. she reminded me of my golden retriever from nintendogs (who i had also stupidly given away). little baby me felt like she was truly my best friend. i talked to her every day.
> 
> after about a year or so i just stopped playing and found that she moved away. i didn't even get a chance to see her in boxes to convince her to stay... she was gone.
> 
> that's why i'm questing her on ACNL!



i hope you find her!
bump~~


----------



## Hipster (May 23, 2015)

Lost whittney the first day for not logging in day 1 ... lost marshal day 2 for not logging in ;-;


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 23, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 24, 2015)

Bump~~


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 24, 2015)

Bump~~


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 24, 2015)

Bump~~


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 24, 2015)

Oh God... I've had terrible times with dreamies... First off, I accidentally lost Walker. I was in the living room with my family when Isabelle told me- I switched the power off, closed my ds and calmly walked upstairs before collapsing on the bed crying for at least 2 hours... Then while I was cycling for him, my sister went on and lost Apple for me. Then I lost both Henry and Rowan while cycling. 

Finally, after managing to cycle for Walker, Henry, and Rowan, I got them all back. But getting Walker to move in made me loose Pashmina ;u;

I managed to get her on my second town, but in the process loose Stitches!!!

So altogether I have lost at least six which is over half a towns worth of villagers and I've lost Apple and Stitches permanently after deciding to swap Apple for Cookie, and not cycle for Stitches (still debating???)

So yeah, many many tears and much crying ;u;


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 24, 2015)

MayorMae said:


> Oh God... I've had terrible times with dreamies... First off, I accidentally lost Walker. I was in the living room with my family when Isabelle told me- I switched the power off, closed my ds and calmly walked upstairs before collapsing on the bed crying for at least 2 hours... Then while I was cycling for him, my sister went on and lost Apple for me. Then I lost both Henry and Rowan while cycling.
> 
> Finally, after managing to cycle for Walker, Henry, and Rowan, I got them all back. But getting Walker to move in made me loose Pashmina ;u;
> 
> ...



im so sorry, this is the worst case so far.
i want to cycle but im afraid wht happened to you wil happen to me, mostly since i have 9 dreamies (just need kabuki)
again, really sorry for your loss, i would have reset after losing that many.


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 24, 2015)

Accidentally lost Skye. I did the 16 cycle with 9/10 dreamies and got her back. It's not that bad! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though I did cry -v-


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 24, 2015)

RainbowPanda said:


> Accidentally lost Skye. I did the 16 cycle with 9/10 dreamies and got her back. It's not that bad!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Though I did cry -v-



is there a specific way to do it?
can you pm me?


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 25, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 3, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 3, 2015)

hi guys, I was wondering who to replace bam with I really love bam because he was one of my original 5. I am thinking marshal: because his style never really appealed to me and his house does not fit in with the theme I need his house to go with. or lolly because her house is like right next door to my house, but her house fits in and stuff. her house is not In the worst place though, its actually ok. please pm me who I should choose


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 3, 2015)

I lost Fuschia by tt'ing two days forward, thinking I was fine to go forward two days. Then when I booted my game up, I got her final letter  

I'm pretty bummed because I loved her. She was so awesome and hilarious and then she moved out on me.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 4, 2015)

I NEED IMMDEDIANT HELP
SHOULD I GIVE UP MARSHAL OR LOLLY
I NEED BAM, I NEED BAM
Lolly has a nice house, it fits in, and I love her.
Marshals house does not fit in with my town theme, and is near a spot with all my deer villagers ( forgot to plot ) but my mom loves marshal, and I love my mom. who should I give up?


----------



## Bosca (Jun 4, 2015)

Flip a coin and see what you really feel?

I lost Tangy thanks to TTing because I missed some events and it was on the day of the fishing tourney, so no one could ping me at the time, but I didn't think of this and didn't play later that day and then I payed the price. 

@ElysiaCrossing I have Fuchsia moving now, I really like her, but I wouldn't mind giving her away if you cycled her out of your game.


----------



## MsPancake (Jun 4, 2015)

My boyfriend got Beau for me, so I was trying to get one of my villagers out. So I skipped two days forward and Isabelle told me Merengue was moving! I was soooooo sad, and I've been trying to cycle through 16 ever since :c


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi!~~~ i'm bringing back this thead, but now, not only share your loss, but your triumphs as well!
As of recent, i got a second copy of acnl, and thats my new main town(shi), in this town, i not only managed to get marshal back, but stitches as well!


----------



## Sona (Jun 14, 2015)

I let my nephew play with my 3DS today and he can't read too well, he ended up accidentally demolishing my town when he thought he was making a new character ; w ; So all my dreamies are gone, and now I have to start all over fjndkfsjkfds

Here goes round two ;0;


----------



## Soraru (Jun 14, 2015)

same thing happened to me and Julian and Wendy. I think im past the 16 villager cycle because they both appeared in my main street then stopped showing up. But now I just have to try to find a way to get them back.


----------



## htmlad (Jun 14, 2015)

I stopped playing for a long time and then decided to reset, even though poor Gladys was in my town


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 14, 2015)

I lost Static after a small period of not playing and now I really really *really* want him back


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

i lost rolf and it scarred me forever. time travelling is a sin.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 17, 2015)

Bump~~


----------



## Harmonia (Jun 17, 2015)

i spent months trying to get Shep, i had so much fun with him for a week and then poof, he was gone, didnt even notice he wanted to move out, lol. i still have his farewell letter in my inbox and will probably never delete it


----------



## The Bell Master (Jun 18, 2015)

I lost Punchy last year...I flinched and hit Move Away rather than Stay.... I still miss him *sob*


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

i had marshal, stitches and fauna in my old town. didnt play for a long time, came back, completely forgot all about them and made a new town. fortunately, i got every single one of my dreamies in my current town. the towns only been in existence since february, but by chance i got a whole lot of villagers, and also through giveaways on tumblr and my friends.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 18, 2015)

I lost marshall awhile back and just yesterday I lost Diana, at least I could transfer to my second town, but it still hurt v.v AND ELVIS STILL REMAINS IN MY ****ING TOWN DJJDUFJDBWJDHSVD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lost marshall awhile back and just yesterday I lost Diana, at least I could transfer to my second town, but it still hurt v.v AND ELVIS STILL REMAINS IN MY ****ING TOWN DJJDUFJDBWJDHSVD


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

I was TTing to kick Klaus out and I ended up losing both Molly and Chrissy. I was so upset and angry at myself for being so stupid. 
I also ended up being too busy to play during the whole summer. I kept forgetting about the game so when I would finally remember, I'd check and end up losing a loved villager. I let this happen by accident enough times that I ended up losing Mint, Pekoe, Static and Lolly. 

I've lost my fair share of loved villagers. It sucks.


----------



## Rhockets (Jun 19, 2015)

Cheif would always move out on me but I cried tears when Lolly left me in my first game since we were so close, and then in a previous reset one of my friends was holding on to marshal and he moved out while she was on vacation with no wifi I was so upset.

I have marshal now but the pain of losing him was still there xD


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 21, 2015)

I lost Lucky because I reset my town. Technically, it was my fault, but I felt so betrayed that I have been angrily searching for him for almost a year now.


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

I lost ankha and maple  I payed so much for them, especially ankha ;( I was moving country and everything so I had to stop playing acnl, and when I got to my new house I was too scared to start again cuz I knew someone would be gone, and they are. Maple was at the bottom of my dreamie list, and ankha was at the very top. I have 9 dreamies in each town, so it's not like I can cycle 16 villagers out to get them back ;( I wish someone else went instead of ankha!


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

i stopped playing for a couple of months and lost tangy


----------



## Mayor Fern (Jun 29, 2015)

I recently lost Stitches from one of my towns  I'm still really sad over it. I wasn't able to play that week and my town was full and when I went to go check on my town the next week he was gone.


----------



## sarcatstic (Jul 8, 2015)

i lost pietro cuz i tt'd backwards
he wasn't really a dreamie but i was still sad because he was a really good
friend to me and i liked him
even if he's creepy looking to some people​


----------



## Kamineon (Jul 12, 2015)

Today I lost Fuchsia because I was TTing and being too impatient.

My reaction was something along the lines of this.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

I lost Merengue in a TT-ing accident. She recently appeared in Main Street and I just get so sad seeing her  ahwell


----------



## Klave (Jul 13, 2015)

Ribbot just moved away from my town, one of my dreamies. </3
I wasn't expecting it - I thought I had been checking in regularly and on the lookout for pings even though I wasn't playing all that much. I turned my game on and I thought all was ok, I saw I got a letter from Ribbot. I read it and saw he had moved out, which broke my heart. He was so cool and I loved his house! It was in a really great place too and I designed the area around him. ;-;

I didn't even see him in boxes so I couldn't give him away. :C
At the very least, he gave me his picture in his moving out letter. I put it up in my lab to remember him. I hope he is happy wherever he goes. I have 9 dreamies in my village so I can't do the 16 villager cycle (not again...) because the most recent villager to move in is really hard to get out I hear.

Bye Ribbot. D:


----------

